# Maybe someone can help me here...



## Raider X (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm looking for a story that involves an psychologist and his patient Jennifer who's a model. It alos involves this psychologist's wife, her mother who thinks that thin is in. I think it's called "something boundaries?"


----------



## BTB (Nov 10, 2007)

The storys name is fused boundaries

http://www.geocities.com/buryingmytalents/index.html


----------



## Raider X (Nov 10, 2007)

BTB said:


> The storys name is fused boundaries
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/buryingmytalents/index.html



I *KNEW* I wasn't losing my mind!


----------



## Imp (Jul 7, 2011)

Did you find it? That Geocities site isn't up any more, of course.


----------

